# My "progress"



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hello, everybody!I am on DAY 38, I think. My progress so far is really strange.In the first 10 days I had marvelous results, my symptoms completely disappeared.Then, they came back for about a week, a little less maybe, and they were quite bad.Then, I went into a sort of remission again.However, I became incredibly constipated in the meantime. God, I had such problems having a bowel movement. But, I didn't have any pain whatsoever.The past three days or so have been really horrible for me. I go to the bathroom 3-5 times a day. I am still quite constipated, but my worst symptom right now is a feeling of an incomplete evacuation.Beside, the whole day today I have been in a horrible pain. My stomach aches like before, I have smelly gases. I didn't eat anything unusual. Also, what I find really strange is that my back is hurting like crazy. All over. And, it's not a normal, healthy pain, it is a dull pain that I can't really pinpoint, that moves all around with different strength.I am not sure what to think of the CDs right now. I am not stopping, no way,...it's just that I am in a phase when I am a bit discouraged again...Thanks for reading!Any opinions?


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Popeye:I am on day 80. Your progress does sound bizarre, but something is happening. I got really constipated at about the time you are at, it seemed to last for 5 weeks with constant dulll pain. Then the pain stopped all of a sudden (I think from the encouragements I heard on this board!) and I started going again. I'm not perfect by a long shot but I am definitely different and on the whole, better. It's the mind armies that are rebelling, that's what they told me. Don't stop.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, I was wondering about you. This is still very early in the program. I also have some thoughts on all this.On the first days you were doing it and you feel better, you could have been in a remission point right then, however I imagine a small part of the intial stages were you seeing the placebo response in IBS which is very high, just in the fact you were starting to do something. It can happen a lot right when someone takes on a new treatment, but it doesn't usally last. Just a thought and also how powerful it can be.However, now your back to the reality of the situation and that is the tapes will take time to adjust your body and acess your subconcious and have the subconcious realize these changes are good changes and accept them and hence where some of the mind armies fit into all this.One thing is the act of HT itself can slow transit time down, hence constipation sometimes, but this will work itself out and you may try increasing fiber very slowly to help with this.I am slightly confused at the fact your going but have constipation? Its more your going and have incomplete evactuation? Fiber may also help this part. But the tapes will help with this to later down the line as you adjust.You may also think about getting tested for pelvic floor dysfunction?Have you been eating normally even though you have not changed anything, how about the times you eat or anything like that change?Also if changes you don't usally have persist, its good to talk to the doc about it to be safe.However, it sounds to me more like a bad spell at the moment. When were in a bad spell our thoughts and the colon dysfucntion help to add to the probelm via the neurotransmitter regulation of chemicals.It sounds like you are having a pretty bad attack and once its set off it can take some time to stabilize again, meanwhile we get discouraged. The pain radiates when there is a bad spasming attack and it can effect the back muscles. However, if it persists like I say it may be a good idea to be looked at.Hang in there Popeye and try not to be discouraged. You still have a ways to go and the tapes don't do or add anything to set you up to an attack so try not to associate the two together. Its just a bad spell for whatever reasons and you will overcome it in time and be back to feeling good again.Hope this helps and anytime you need assistance just let us now, don't wait.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Popeye, I am on day 69 and I experience some C which is something definetely new to me. No pain however. I guess this is just the body going through some changes because even the menstrual cycle has changed (not the actual days but the way the pain, the discomfort and the BM happen).


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi, guys!Thanks for the replies.Well, I am still not doing particularly well. Pain and cramping is present a lot in my stomach and my back (from time to time). Also, I have a sore throat, so it may be that I am coming down with something like flu... Fortunately, today I had 2 really good bowel movements.Eric, my "constipation" is like this:I feel my bowel is full, I can practically feel the excrement (sorry for being so graphic) in my body. I go to the bathroom, but nothing moves. It just won't go out. Then, maybe two hours after that I go to the bathroom again and I just get small pieces out, pieces that look like rabbit poo to me. I feel that I am not done, because I cannot get the rest out. Then, I go again later, and the same thing happens... Maybe that is not constipation, I don't know? If it is not constipation, what would be the official term for what I experience?







Thanks again, everybody. I am continuing with the tapes, of course...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, hopefully your not coming down with something. But if you are let me know.Hang in there and be as positive as you can, you are going to make this.Here is some info on the stool."These disorganized, exaggerated and painful contractions lead to certain problems. The pattern of bowel movements is often altered. Diarrhea may occur, especially after meals, as the entire colon contracts and moves liquid stool quickly into the rectum. Or, localized areas of the colon may remain contracted for a prolonged time. When this occurs, which often happens in the section of colon just above the rectum, the stool may be retained for a prolonged period and be squeezed into small pellets. Excessive water is removed from the stool and it becomes hard." http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htm Are you taking fiber at all and make sure to drink enough water.


----------

